# E-bay Casio



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Took a chance on this small blurry pic with a speculative "Make An Offer" on E-bay, that was excepted



















Any way this is what arrived. In excellent condition with only the odd mark.



















I know not every one here likes a quartz let alone a digital one







but I do like these built in a more shaped traditional S.S. case with proper screw in back.

It has the usuall features plus a stop watch that you can set a target time. not to sure what this is used for







It's the look I like, so it matters not









Not very common, these all metal Casio's and un-like the early G Shock's of similar vintage they are cheap









Are they set to become more collectable as time go's by?










And it's slightly later cousins


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think they are great









very nice collection Mike


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Mike, I also have this one:










No photo at the mo though. I have owned it from brand new. A real good beater. Just need to change the battery.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi mike

this 'un came from eprey too, about Â£25 including p&p, jeeez it's nice but i daren't wear the bugger-as with all my watches that are in very good nick, they seem to have a magnetic draw to radiators, door handles and everything else that can damage them once they're on my wrist


















regards, john.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i've also got these (from t'carboot sales), also i've got some more casio digi's somewhere


















john


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> but i daren't wear the bugger-as with all my watches that are in very good nick, they seem to have a magnetic draw to radiators, door handles and everything else that can damage them once they're on my wrist


I know the feeling, John.

In some ways I like a watch that's had a life (before I get it) then an extra scratch or two don't matter.

Get one that's pristine and live in fear of marking it. All a bit daft as the are ment to be worn










Mike


----------

